

Adobe to release critical update tuesday - mjpinvestor
http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2009/10/adobe-to-release-critical-update-on-patch-tuesday/

======
jrossi
More fun from adobe. They covered their ass this time and said the work around
of turning off JS might now fully protect.

------
Prefect
At least Adobe's getting faster on the fixes.

------
dsanmarco
Patch day comes again!

